# Burnham & Berrow - Sunday April 7th - 2pm



## MendieGK (Mar 19, 2019)

2 spots for a game at Burnham with myself and Papas1982 if anyone fancies it.

Cost as a guest is Â£35 I think (think itâ€™s just increased from Â£30)


----------



## BristolMike (Mar 19, 2019)

Iâ€™d be in. What time would you be thinking?


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 19, 2019)

BristolMike said:



			Iâ€™d be in. What time would you be thinking?
		
Click to expand...

14:00 fella


----------



## BristolMike (Mar 19, 2019)

That should be ok. Hopefully I will play better than last time. It really did beat me up last time


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 26, 2019)

13:54 booked,
4th Spot filled with a mate of mine
Â£35 each


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 6, 2019)

Still on for tomorrow guys? Weather looks fine


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Still on for tomorrow guys? Weather looks fine
		
Click to expand...

It's a yes from me. Be there with bells on mate.

Will be arriving 1pm ish for a little warm up.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 6, 2019)

Iâ€™ll be about the same mate

White tees only by the way


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Iâ€™ll be about the same mate

White tees only by the way
		
Click to expand...

Really? That's fine. I don't wanna break 100 anyways!


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 6, 2019)

You get such a better impression of the course mate. Only a few 100yds longer anyway ðŸ˜


----------



## fundy (Apr 6, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Iâ€™ll be about the same mate

White tees only by the way
		
Click to expand...


haha home advantage fully taken


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 6, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			You get such a better impression of the course mate. Only a few 100yds longer anyway ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Oh i'm good with it mate. Just there to enjoy it.
As long as its not just 250 yard carries of every tee lol


----------



## BristolMike (Apr 6, 2019)

I hate to say it but Iâ€™m going to have to pull out lads. Played today and have managed to pull something in my back again. Will definitely be in next time


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 6, 2019)

Iâ€™m available to take BM place if you want another player.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 6, 2019)

Yep my mate has dropped out too mate so Iâ€™ve got space for you and a mate if you fancy it?


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 6, 2019)

I will be there at about 1 also,bit late for a mate.
Look forward to it.
Will be dressed in grey trousers and a blue polo for recognition.


----------

